# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Video interesante 100 años del Canal de Panamá.

## NoRegistrado

El canal de Panamá cumplió 100 años el 15 de agosto. Más de 25.000 personas murieron durante su construcción y transformó el comercio mundial. En el video se muestra cómo fue el esfuerzo titánico que supuso su construcción.

Saludos. Miguel.

PD "off topic", aunque soy del Rayito, menudo repasito le ha metido el Atleti al Madrid jijijiji

----------

HUESITO (08-feb-2015)

----------

